
Notepad++ – Remove China-Related Issues - CasperDern
https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus/issues/6509
======
ktpsns
For whom did not know what this is about: [https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/news/v781-free-uyghur-edition/](https://notepad-plus-
plus.org/news/v781-free-uyghur-edition/) \- a political statement about
political treatment of minorities in China. OSS and politics is an interesting
field.

There is a saying "you cannot be apolitical" \-- being "neutral" is also a
political statement. Given that, I support their move.

